# I'm in a bind! need advice



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jmerf76 said:


> Long story short... bought a house in another state. Moved there after I got layed off. Got Traveling card from my Local in order to become a member of the Local where I now live. Didn't know the members "the body" had to vote me in. They didn't accept me. Now a potential problem arises. I'm still signing book 1 where I'm originally from because as far as they know, I still live there, when in fact I really live here. Now I live here and not a member of this local. I'm just trying to better my living situation and I want to stay Union but I feel like they're making it so hard for me. Why is it so hard to move to another place and get accepted into another local of the same Union? I'd have a better chance if I were rat and they organized me in!


If you like your new home and the state you live then maybe you can start your own business since the local Union will not let you in.

If you have your journeyman license and your state lets journeyman open a one man shop then do that.

In my opinion you will be glad you did not to far off in the future.

Yes it is scary and very hard but in the end the hard work will pay off big...

Good luck.......:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

you can still sign book 2 at your new local. now what you need to do is start attending the union meetings and get to know the brothers who are members once they get to know you you can always try and transfer your ticket at a later date. If work is good in this local book 2 should move. Moving you ticket is not easy and some locals have men on the bench and wont accept transfers.
A travel letter does not give you the ability to transfer your ticket it just allows you to sign book2 in the other local. things are starting to pick up and the books are moving again so be patient and make friends.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone smell that?
Smells like a troll.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Anyone smell that?
> Smells like a troll.


It takes one to know one. Ohhhh snap! :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

giving the benefit of the doubt but seems very unfamiliar with basic procedures.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

??????


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Anyone smell that?
> Smells like a troll.


They make good cookies. "Troll House", ha, ha...get it? Oh well, I am not that good at jokes. See you guys at the picnic this year.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

jmerf76 said:


> Long story short... bought a house in another state. Moved there after I got layed off. Got Traveling card from my Local in order to become a member of the Local where I now live. Didn't know the members "the body" had to vote me in. They didn't accept me. Now a potential problem arises. I'm still signing book 1 where I'm originally from because as far as they know, I still live there, when in fact I really live here. Now I live here and not a member of this local. I'm just trying to better my living situation and I want to stay Union but I feel like they're making it so hard for me. Why is it so hard to move to another place and get accepted into another local of the same Union? I'd have a better chance if I were rat and they organized me in!


If you moved to RI you need to make friends with some goodfellas.


----------



## jmerf76 (Nov 15, 2010)

Actually RI is where I moved away from. ha ha. nice quote about buddy


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

It would be hard to get a traveler work here when there are 500 local members waiting for the phone to ring.


----------

